# insurance photos



## Loose nut (May 1, 2008)

If you ever take pictures of your shop and equipment (your house to) for insurance purposes, don't forget to open all the cupboards and tool box drawer and take pictures of all the little bits too.


----------



## zeusrekning (May 1, 2008)

I hope this is just a tip and not a lesson learned (the hard way) ?
Tim


----------



## Divided He ad (May 1, 2008)

I always had to do this when I worked in garages else the insurers would not accept a claim... had to write an entire list of all my tools too.... 15 A4 pages !! 

A top tip for all ;D 

Hope some scum hasn't ripped you off?


Ralph.


----------



## Loose nut (May 2, 2008)

zeusrekning  said:
			
		

> I hope this is just a tip and not a lesson learned (the hard way) ?
> Tim



No I haven't burned the shop down, I was just out taking a new set of pictures (you need to take a bunch every year or so to update you files) and it dawned on me that I haven't taken any of the inside of the cabinets and drawers. Insurance companies want proof of a claim before they pay out if it is a none standard home item. Five minutes with a digital camera will save you a lot of grief.


----------

